
Dungeon Generator - nergal
https://github.com/Lallassu/DungeonGenerator
======
MichaelBurge
It looks like this script uses the image it's writing to as part of the
algorithm(extending pixels until they hit rooms, etc.)

For more complex maps, it might be worth using something like DOT to define
the abstract graph, and use any image generator tools to layout the dungeon.
As a bonus, it would generate curved hallways to link the rooms.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_(graph_description_languag...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_\(graph_description_language\))

You seem to have specific requirements for the image to be easily loadable
into a Voxel engine, so it may be that this method wouldn't be useful.

~~~
nergal
It does not use the image itself. The whole map is an 2d array. The image just
represents that 2d array.

I've added a more detailed description how to use the array and its values to
the README file.

------
atomicstack
I started running some games of Paranoia last winter, and found this tool to
be quite useful for generating layouts:
[http://donjon.bin.sh/fantasy/dungeon/](http://donjon.bin.sh/fantasy/dungeon/)

There is also a pure-JS version which works offline, downloadable from here:
[http://donjon.bin.sh/apps/](http://donjon.bin.sh/apps/)

------
Fjolsvith
I wrote a VB dungeon generator from Appendix C: Random Dungeon Generation
Tables in the Advanced Dungeons and Dragons Dungeon Masters Guide back in the
day. It made some totally awesome dungeons and output them in a bmp that had a
light-blue grid, black dungeon walls and floodfill areas in the rooms and
halls. It compiled a complete legend of room contents, door information, trap
information, etc., and output that as a text file. I will have to search and
see if I can find it.

